# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  سعود بن عبد الرحمن : ذهبية السلة إنجاز قياسي وتاريخي للعنابي وللمجلس الجديد .. ومقدمة لبطولات أخري

## salihmob

* 
أعرب الشيخ سعود بن عبد الرحمن أمين عام اللجنة الاولمبية القطرية ورئيس  اتحادي المبارزة وكرة السلة ونائب رئيس بعثة قطر في دورة الالعاب الخليجية  الاولى بالبحرين عن فرحته الكبيرة وفخره بالميدالية الذهبية لمسابقة كرة  السلة للرجال التي حققها المنتخب القطري مساء اليوم عقب فوزه علي المنتخب  الاماراتي 88/68 في ختام مباريات المسابقة ، وهي البطولة الاولي التي  يحققها المنتخب العنابي في ظل مجلس إدارته الجديد برئاسة الشيخ سعود والذي  يعتبر قد حقق رقما قياسيا بهذه البطولة بعد 18 يوما فقط من توليه المسئولية  الرسمية .
 وفي تصريح خاص لموقع "كووورة: عن هذا الانجاز القياسي ،قال الشيخ سعود:"  الحمد لله على ذلك ، وأعتبره إنجازاً تاريخياً لإن هذا التتويج الاول ضمن  دورة الالعاب الخليجية التي تقام لأول مرة، وقد جاء والاتحاد الجديد قد  تولي المسئولية وبعد وقت قصير من كأس الامم الآسيوية التي لم نوفق فيها ،  وجاء في ظل تغيير المدرب والجهاز الاداري وعودة خمسة من لاعبي الفريق إلى  صفوفه واستعادة الروح المعنوية للمنتخب الذي طالبته بضرورة الفوز بدورة  العاب الخليج كمقدمة للفوز بإذن الله بدورة الالعاب العربية بالدوحة في  ديسمبر المقبل ، على طريق المحافظة على إنجازاتنا السابقة ، وكخطوة نحو  هدفنا الرئيسي بالتأهل إلى دورة الالعاب الاولمبية بريو دي جانيرو عام 2016  .      *

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك...

----------

